# Trump: "Bush is the worst president in the history of the United States."



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Trump: "Bush is the worst president in the history of the United States." *

And, "the rest of the world hates us, everyone hates us;" fresh video interview with Donald Trump.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Bush is so bad.... That I saved a couple of billions because of his tax laws...

Blah Blah Blah...

Bush gets no love as the new president approaches.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Trump's so goddam old he probably knew all the presidents.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Donald Trump is a big fat blow hard. I'm surprised he and Rosie O'Donell don't get along better since they're whackos cut from the same cloth.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

trump should stick to fighting with rosie , that's more his speed


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

I hate to admit it, but Trump is partially right. Although Bush is not the worst U.S. President, he is very bad by historical measurements and will probably be ranked in the bottom five. Bush's legacy will most likely be placed in the same group as James Buchanen, Herbert Hoover & Franklin Pierce. It is too bad "W" ran away from his father's style of politics and governing, as the elder Bush was a far superior president.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I am afraid that Trump is right on this one. While I can't stand Donald I am seeing more and more instances that make me believe George W Bush is going to be compared to Warren G Harding. Just dig into some of the back page stories which appear in numerous sources and you will see examples of what may be brazen disregard to public trust. The latest example, Walter Reed Army Hospital is partially to blame on the fact the gang gave the lucraive privitization contract to IAP Worldwide, a company whose board chair is John W. Snow, "W"'s former Treasury Secretary. A little digging and IAP can be traced back to Haliburton. It goes on and on.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

trump's solution , take our ball and go home.............and the terrorists won't attack us anymore ?


----------

